# Macbook and FreeBSD



## maxfreebsd (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, thank you to the community for offering a great operating system. I am currently a user of Arch Linux on Lenovo Edge and I am really happy with. However I've been using 10 years ago FreeBSD and the last release made me want to install and use FreeBSD on my MacBook Pro. But my MacBook had several heating issues on Linux Mint or other Linux distribution due to the latest Intel drivers and the bad cooling system MacBook Pros have. So I had to install a software called thermald on my MacBook in order to bring the temperature down earlier using Intel idle injection driver and other Linux features.

I have a MacBook Pro late 2011 13" and I wonder if I make an install of FreeBSD knowing there is a lot of compiling time, is FreeBSD handle well bad cooling systems like MacBook Pros ? Do I need to install any extra BSD thermal software?

My processor is an Intel i5 2415M.

Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## worldi (Jan 20, 2014)

There is powerd(). You can have it start at boot time via /etc/rc.conf. If heat becomes a problem you can specify a maximum CPU frequency by setting `powerd_flags` accordingly, e.g.:

```
% grep powerd /etc/rc.conf
powerd_enable="YES"
powerd_flags="-M2000"
%
```
To get a list of available frequencies use something like `sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels | xargs -n1 | cut -d/ -f1`. And just in case you wonder why the highest one ends in "1" (it should be "2301" in your case): that's a placeholder for the TurboBoost frequency.


----------

